# some painted Porsche 956/962, based on WhiteKits from Slot.It



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi,

here you can see some painted Porsche 956/962 based on WhiteKits from Slot.It

Porsche 956/962


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

riner!love the funcup beatles,seriosly cool stuff!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Fantastic work Riner! I love the Porsche LMP's! Slot.it makes one fantastic car and you have replicated some VERY nice liveries!

Thanks for sharing!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi,

here a few new cars from me




























some more pics you can find on my page


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Excellent work on all three Riner! I like the Nisseki Trust car livery - looks good on that high wing car! Always fantastic work!

Thank you for sharing!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi,

another Porsche has finished

Porsche 956 Bad Aachen

I hope you will enjoy this pics


















more pics and a little "how to do" is on my homepage http://www.lemans1970-was-sonst.de


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

wow!haven't been on the forum in a while,but man!glad i looked at the customs thread today!nice work everyone!i have been doodling more and more in 1/32 lately,which is why i haven't been round much,and a pile of life stuff i don't need to get into...nice porsches!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*More Sano builds from Riner!!!*

Wow, Riner, this looks lile the Monterey Historic Races when Porsche is the featured marque. Your 956s and 962s look fantastic! Sie sind fantastisch!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Slot.it really gave the modeler something when they started giving the white body 956/962 cars. These cars are already popular LeMans series racers and ones that can hardly be beat as a complete, out of the box racer - nothing to be added, tuned, or tweaked. Just sand the tires a little and race! To have the white body cars so that Riner and others can make some awesome customs and cars that are not produced by Slot.it just adds ice cream to a great cake!

Fantastic work Riner!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi,

another WhiteKit was finished










The Porsche started in the 80's in Germany in this livery


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

and 2 new one from me

Decals from Patto, paint with Tamiya and clear varnish from MIPA








Decals from Spain, paint with Tamiya and clear varnish from MIPA


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very,very nice. Well done!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AWESOME JOB !!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice work on the Danone.. very sweet..


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sigh....

Those are beautifully done. Very realistic!
Makes me wanna go larger scale everytime I see your work.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Truly impossible to tell it's not a 1:1!!! Awesome!!


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi,

another one out of my factory










the decals are also from Patto, difficult to handle but it's ok


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

This is a great thread. Beautiful work on some great historical cars. Thanks for sharing the pictures with us. Dave.


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi,

the latest of the collection 










Decals from Patto, painted with Tamiya, Clearvarnishing with MIPA


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Every one just a bit more complex... Beautiful work, Riner!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

> Makes me wanna go larger scale everytime I see your work.



Can't wait to see the Racemasters version of the 962 :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I am starting to like Porsche Race Cars alot more now...Great cars!!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Cool Stuff!!!!!


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

hi,

another pic from the BP









it was not easy to fit these decals


----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

One of my favorite threads on the slot boards right now....I want every one of these cars and I don't even have a slot car track! These are just wonderful replicas!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's hard to believe they aren't real 1:1 cars!!! :freak:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Great looking cars and great pics.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea, those look like 1:1 pics to me!!! Nice work!!! RM


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

they just keep getting better!beautiful work!


----------



## Riner (Oct 4, 2006)

hi,

here comes another one from my shop floor


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow Riner, bet that one was hard to do. Well done!


----------

